# Bobcats



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Are there any in this area, i have only ever seen one over in Montana.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have never seen one around mayville. i heard of a couple sightings a few years back, but thats about it.

kase


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

c


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I have seen two in my life one around Long Praire, MN and one near Carrington, ND both times I was bowhunting whitetails both times.. I watched both times become very excited about the deer scent I had out and they both circled around down wind of my stand between 40-25 yards and as soon as the thing smelt my track where I walked in it was over they were gone like a flash...Man those things can fly when they get scared...
Bandhunter


----------

